# ScriptFusion (Complete Modification)



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

This is another of the projects I have done that was restricted to the Thunderbolt forum, but is actually compatible with quite a few devices, if not all. Some features only work for the Thunderbolt, but the script and application verify compatibility themselves.

I do not place any restriction on use of the script, components, or functions. All I ask is that the script is not used in the development of similar applications. Whether or not I am credited is at the discretion of the developer and their personal moral obligations. While this project does not include any GPL code, the theory is still relevant:


> The GPL imparts great freedom for GPL end users. It ensures innovation is never stifled and no project is dependent upon any single developer.


Full Explanation / FAQs

Original Thunderbolt Thread

ScriptFusion AutoBot
Available on Twisted Sandbox and Android Market 
This application will install the script, and if purchased from market, or unlocked with the Twisted Sanbox Shovel, it will also provide an online database of tweaks and scripts that can be run, or linked together and run, from directly inside the application.

DOWNLOADS:

AUTOUPDATE - Once the full package is installed, it will update itself (if needed) whenever it is launched. The only time the script alone needs to be reinstalled is when a new ROM is installed.

Busybox Binaries

http://twisted.dyndns.tv/BusyboxBin/
Right click / long click - Save as / save link

Script ONLY

Live script install
http://db.tt/u2gCqNO
Open terminal

```
su<br />
bash /sdcard/location of script/speedtweak.sh fusion
```
This is the live equivalent of flashing ScriptFusion in recovery and would be considered a full install.

Once fully installed
Open terminal

```
su<br />
speedtweak.sh
```
Live script removal
Open terminal

```
su<br />
speedtweak.sh guilty
```
This is the live equivalent of flashing Guilty Verdict in recovery and would be considered a full removal.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

To extend the wake on volume toggle to other devices, anyone willing to post the location and name of their keylayout file those devices will be added ASAP
It is located under /system/usr in many cases, but the file name varies slightly, so I need a better listing.

Example : "Thunderbolt - /system/usr/keylayout/mecha-keypad.kl"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Uber BAMF 2.5 keylayout folder. They work by dEfault with this rom , but im sure some ppl would maybe like to turn them off

http://db.tt/yMEuSYt

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

sonami said:


> Uber BAMF 2.5 keylayout folder. They work by dEfault with this rom , but im sure some ppl would maybe like to turn them off
> 
> http://db.tt/yMEuSYt
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Thanks, and I may not have been entirely clear. I just need the main keylayout file name and location. I appreciate the extra work, though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

Added a link to a growing collection of busybox binaries. New script options will include downloading and installing specified versions.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

